# 1960 Metzendorf camper trailer



## 1950boomer (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anyone know the weight or approximate weight of the above.  13' camper :question:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 17, 2008)

Re: 1960 Metzendorf camper trailer

Linda, welcome to the forum.  Ck this site http://units.vintagecampers.com/details.php?id=85. It says the camper weight is around 1800 dry.


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 18, 2008)

Re: 1960 Metzendorf camper trailer

Whatever it weighs, it is cool.


----------

